# Netflix Developing a Live-Action Zelda Series



## Ryukouki (Feb 6, 2015)

​On one hand, this could be the birth of something great, but on the other hand, this could be absolutely terrifying. Nintendo has a reasonably bad track record when it comes to TV series - the CD-i _Zelda_ flops immediately come to mind. I'm actually interested to see where this goes - it is reported that the series would be akin to HBO's _Game of Thrones, _but in a more family friendly context.​​So someone please explain to me, how could this series be any similar to _Game of Thrones? _There isn't a ton of political drama, but I will admit there is a large cast of characters to play around with. Not a ton of royal families to think about either, so I'm definitely shot out here. Zelda has a twin, maybe, and those twins end up romping each other? Any who, Netflix and Nintendo mentioned that the project could be axed at any time, so there's that. What do you guys think?​​ Source - The Verge​


----------



## fafaffy (Feb 6, 2015)

This'll be interesting. I wonder how they'll communicate without actually speaking. Maybe have only the face and emotion, however forced subs?
_I can dream_


----------



## Sefi (Feb 6, 2015)

But nothing can top Legend of Neil!


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2015)

If it ends up being a great show, that'll be awesome. If it tanks like the CDI/Cartoon stuff did...well...at least we'll have joke material to last us years, like before.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2015)

I can't wait to be severely disappointed in this, like every other video game-to-TV/Movie thing ever. 

I've no idea how they could even make a series off of something like Zelda anyways, since it's got virtually no...well, TV-ready story. They're going to have to pull a hell of a lot of plot out of their ass if they want this to succeed in any sense.

I also have no idea how this will be like Game of Thrones, since Game of Thrones is 30% fucking, 30% fighting, 30% politics, 9% plot progression and 1% "family fun". Lol


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 6, 2015)

Dynasty Warriors x Zelda,
Pokemon x Tekken,
Sony making a Mario movie,
Sega making a Luigi arcade,
Netflix making a live action Zelda,
whats next?


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 6, 2015)

I think it's a shame that Netflix are doing it. Bah. They could at least have chosen a Japanese studio.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 6, 2015)

Great! I'll grab my stuff!


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 7, 2015)

SLiV3R said:


> I think it's a shame that Netflix are doing it. Bah. They could at least have chosen a Japanese studio.


 
They should have at least gone to crunchyroll.com


----------



## Celice (Feb 7, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I can't wait to be severely disappointed in this, like every other video game-to-TV/Movie thing ever.
> 
> I've no idea how they could even make a series off of something like Zelda anyways, since it's got virtually no...well, TV-ready story. They're going to have to pull a hell of a lot of plot out of their ass if they want this to succeed in any sense.
> 
> I also have no idea how this will be like Game of Thrones, since Game of Thrones is 30% fucking, 30% fighting, 30% politics, 9% plot progression and 1% "family fun". Lol


Well the easiest way is to not hold themselves to anything in the Zelda universe other than being a part of it. So many adaptations try to shoe-horn in every reference and validation that it becomes underwhelming and token, and also badly portrayed.

It might also not be much longer than a short season, around eight episodes.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 7, 2015)

So Link's gonna say "hyaah" the whole time?

In truth Link's been in need of a proper voice for a really long time and with Zelda 2015 (Wii U) this would also be ideal to have included.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 7, 2015)

April Fools!  ...right?


----------



## Drak0rex (Feb 7, 2015)

If done right, this could be something epic. In addition to the main plots of the games, there's an abundance of lore to draw inspiration from. They could start off with how the three goddesses created the world, and delve deep into Majora and Ganon's backstory, and go over the whole zelda link reincarnation thing. Then there's the whole Twilight Princess thing with Midna (another kingdom right there) There's alot to work with.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So Link's gonna say "hyaah" the whole time?
> 
> In truth Link's been in need of a proper voice for a really long time and with Zelda 2015 (Wii U) this would also be ideal to have included.


 
Well DIC did a really great job in 1989.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, this is still a rumor. Nothing confirmed yet.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 7, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I can't wait to be severely disappointed in this, like every other video game-to-TV/Movie thing ever.
> 
> I've no idea how they could even make a series off of something like Zelda anyways, since it's got virtually no...well, TV-ready story. They're going to have to pull a hell of a lot of plot out of their ass if they want this to succeed in any sense.
> 
> I also have no idea how this will be like Game of Thrones, since Game of Thrones is 30% fucking, 30% fighting, 30% politics, 9% plot progression and 1% "family fun". Lol


 

Needs incest.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 7, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> Well DIC did a really great job in 1989.


Clinging to the past just like Nintendo does. *smh*


----------



## Haterbait (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope this gets axed... The idea is nice, and perhaps an interesting trailer could be produced, but to stretch the plot of a Zelda game into a tv series? There's no way to do that without pure soap opera filler trash. Let's take a beloved video game franchise, remove the puzzle and gameplay elements, extend all cut scenes, and place it on tv and maybe we'll get some money. How about some young, attractive, up and coming actors to forever scar the memory of these characters? Perhaps they'll do it like Gotham and never have Link in there, but have different stories revolving around other people living in Hyrule with occasional cameos from recognized characters. Oh, and let's make Zelda a transvestite and all Zoras can be black people but with gills or something just because edgy. Go Hollywood!

P.S. I don't have Netflix anyway...


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Clinging to the past just like Nintendo does. *smh*


 
Ummm... if it wasn't for keeping hold of past memories you wouldn't know the story of your great great grandparents now would you? History it's everywhere man.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 7, 2015)

Michael B. Jordan for Link.


----------



## ieatpixels (Feb 7, 2015)

"Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, princess!"

This could be pretty cringey. 
Maybe it will look like that mock up Zelda movie trailer from a few years back.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 7, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Michael B. Jordan for Link.


That would be great except the you know


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 7, 2015)

I say that it never comes to light. Remember this?


----------



## Isaac (Feb 7, 2015)

WELL EXCUUUUUSE ME PRINCESS!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2015)

will this be worse than the cdi games? only *time* will tell


----------



## JPhantom (Feb 7, 2015)

hey Nintendo has done some decent series admittedly not live action.  I do love Captain N though


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 7, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> it is reported that the series would be akin to HBO's Game of Thrones, but in a more family friendly context.


​So in other words: nothing like Game of thrones. 

In all seriousness: whomever thought up this comparison didn't know either series, and probably neither. Game of thrones has all these different parties where pretty much everyone has their own agenda. In Zelda, the whole thing boils down to "good vs evil" so much it's almost a cliché. Tom Bombadildo's breakdown is pretty much spot on (and even then, I wonder what that "family fun" part is...shots of people riding horses, perhaps?).


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 7, 2015)

So the original source for this was the wall street journal, are they typically considered to be reliable?
Because reading their article, the only piece of information that they have is that it is in the pre-planning stage at netflix.
No indication of any source and the article seems to have been whipped up in 5 seconds.


> about an ordinary boy named Link who must rescue a princess named Zelda and save a fantasy world called Hyrule, *said a person familiar with the matter*.


The writer of this article didn't even bother to do any research on what Zelda is, by the sounds of it they just asked their friend what it is and wrote it down.
I'll just believe it when it's announced.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 7, 2015)

Still waiting on a conformation for that animated Mario movie. I'm kinda hoping both these things become a reality.

We've gotten a taste of a live action Mario movie and an animated Zelda TV series. When are we going to get the animated Mario movie and the live action Zelda series (aka How it should have been all along)?


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 7, 2015)

OH DEAR GOD KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## storm75x (Feb 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Dynasty Warriors x Zelda,
> Pokemon x Tekken,
> Sony making a Mario movie,
> Sega making a Luigi arcade,
> ...


COD x Finding Nemo


...no. I deserve to die now.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Dynasty Warriors x Zelda,
> Pokemon x Tekken,
> Sony making a Mario movie,
> Sega making a Luigi arcade,
> ...


 
Animal Crossing x GTA


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2015)

FireGrey said:


> Animal Crossing x GTA


that would be so epic!


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Feb 7, 2015)

Being fair, they don't have to follow the plot of any past game, to those thinking this will be an oot or tp based show. 
It could be an original plot based in the zelda universe. Hell skyward sword was pretty much an anime, so I don't see a reason why this couldn't work as long as Nintendo and netflix can agree on ideas and as long as Nintendo doesn't child it down too much. 
Personally I have high hopes for this show. It needs to right the wrong of the american bastardization that came in cartoon format.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 7, 2015)

I wish it was a anime in style similar to Attack on Titan & Berserk rather than a live-action


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 7, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> Ummm... if it wasn't for keeping hold of past memories you wouldn't know the story of your great great grandparents now would you? History it's everywhere man.


I'm not going to tell you but just fucking leave the past in the past and move on.

Link needs a proper voice than "HAYAAH" which is annoying as it is.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm not going to tell you but just fucking leave the past in the past and move on.
> 
> Link needs a proper voice than "HAYAAH" which is annoying as it is.


 
The Link talking thing is going to be very hard to deal with.
In the games he doesn't talk, yet he's in a world full of people who do talk that don't draw any attention to the fact that he doesn't talk.
How would you manage to pull that off in a live action series?
Imagine how weird it would be to see that side-quest from skyward sword where the shopkeeper would always think Link is flirting with her.


----------



## cracker (Feb 7, 2015)

ieatpixels said:


> "Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, princess!"
> 
> This could be pretty cringey.
> Maybe it will look like that mock up Zelda movie trailer from a few years back.






Isaac said:


> WELL EXCUUUUUSE ME PRINCESS!



Dammit, you guys! I wanted to say that!

Hopefully this will be true to the games and not be cheesy. I expect it to be darker and more aimed at adults who grew up playing the series but we shall see...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm not going to tell you but just fucking leave the past in the past and move on.
> 
> Link needs a proper voice than "HAYAAH" which is annoying as it is.


what do you want him to say? "fuck yeah when he beats a boss" "whos your bitch now ganon when you beat him?!"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 7, 2015)

Damnit! I was really hoping for Disney Channel's The Legend of Zelda, starring Zac Efron as Link, the Sprouse twins as young Link, and Ashley Tisdale as Zelda! And guest starring Sora from Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd be more skeptical if Hyrule Warriors wasn't a thing.
I could see it working, but it will be a bit weird. If Link is mute, instant 0/10.
Though comparing it to Game of Thrones is a pretty crazy thing to say.

I'm sure it just will never happen, buut i'll check it out if it does, even though I don't really like live action.


----------



## dawid00s (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, I just hope it won't be like CD-i...


----------



## T-hug (Feb 7, 2015)

Live action kills any hope I may have had of this being any good. I can't see it happening tbh.


----------



## dawid00s (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, if they could do it right, this would be something awesome


----------



## cracker (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, you have to see the product and not just make up your mind about it because of a blurb you read about it before anything is really known. What if it will be directed by Peter Jackson and star a cast of grey actors? Who knows...


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 7, 2015)

a good 7 seasons, this could be good. they've doing pretty good with hit series.


----------



## m_babble (Feb 8, 2015)

The worst that can happen is I/we won't like it, right?
At least the possibility exists!
Hoping for the best.

PS - Hi, GBATemp. Been a while!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 8, 2015)

this will be a barrel of laughs....I'm seeing it (I have netflix) just for a good chuckle on how they'll mutilate the LoZ series CD-i all over again nintendo don't learn from their mistakes i guess


----------



## kehkou (Feb 8, 2015)

It looks like most people forgot, or more likely never knew, that there already was a Zelda TV show back in the 80's; it was part of the Super Mario Bros. Super Friday block.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda_(1989_TV_series)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2015)

that was a cartoon though


----------



## kehkou (Feb 8, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> that was a cartoon though


True. so I guess we should expect a cross between that and the live-action Mario Show skits.
Too bad it ain't DIC though...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2015)

kehkou said:


> True. so I guess we should expect a cross between that and the live-action Mario Show skits.
> .


that's..that's........


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 8, 2015)

its going to be like game of thrones as in its going to be a middle age like setting, without technology, geez

and what does the cd-i games have to do with this? they weren't done by nintendo and they weren't movies/tv series. and the cartoon was a saturday morning commectial cartoon.

expect young boy hero going on a quest and a princess trying to run a kingdom plagued by evil forces with some advisors (who may or may not be working for the king of evil) trying to take power for themselves. it can easily work, it can easily be charming, as well as it could easily end up generic with the Zelda logo slapped on it.

personally, I'd much rather prefer a cgi-cartoon though. the technology to make those has been getting better and better over the last years and they give you the much needed freedom you need in the fantasy genre. but oh well


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 8, 2015)

FireGrey said:


> The Link talking thing is going to be very hard to deal with.
> In the games he doesn't talk, yet he's in a world full of people who do talk that don't draw any attention to the fact that he doesn't talk.
> How would you manage to pull that off in a live action series?
> Imagine how weird it would be to see that side-quest from skyward sword where the shopkeeper would always think Link is flirting with her.


 
US TV shows have come a long way and they know exactly what to do to make it entertaining and for its audience to keep wanting for more. With the right writers and directors it'll work out as it should.

It'd be a breeze from that fucking "HYAAH" he keeps screaming.



Hells Malice said:


> I'd be more skeptical if Hyrule Warriors wasn't a thing.
> I could see it working, but it will be a bit weird. If Link is mute, instant 0/10.
> Though comparing it to Game of Thrones is a pretty crazy thing to say.
> 
> I'm sure it just will never happen, buut i'll check it out if it does, even though I don't really like live action.


 
Hyrule Warriors is literally one of the worst things to happen to the franchise during these years and that was accomplished by Nintendo themselves so it's tough to dig any deeper than HW.


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 8, 2015)

hmmn the CD-i games are nothing like a real life series.
CD-i were interactive games, made out of stop motion cartoon graphics.

Not sure why the OP compared this to CD-i.

A netflix series is a whole other thing.

Also the animated zelda series were great.
"Excuse, me!?!"


----------



## Walker D (Feb 8, 2015)

There's no way this will be a series with mute characters...  ...new audience would never get it.



> Netflix wants it to resemble _Game of Thrones _but with a more family-friendly tone.


That probably means that the series will not be a particular reinterpretation of a individual game story, like OoT, but probably a more broad aproach grounded on the Zelda universe (and that universe would be based on a individual game though... probably OoT)
At that universe then, would happen a bunch of actions not necessarly associated with any game in particular, but that are coherent with what the Zelda world dictates to be plausible.

If they use this approach I can see this series being not a cliche and even kinda good actually. Just hope they don't go too crazy on the idea of doing a family-friendly GoT and ending doing a series with uninteresting actor's performances due to over copied acting gags and GoT reference.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 8, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> US TV shows have come a long way and they know exactly what to do to make it entertaining and for its audience to keep wanting for more. With the right writers and directors it'll work out as it should.
> 
> It'd be a breeze from that fucking "HYAAH" he keeps screaming.
> 
> ...


 
Worst? Are you high? It's an absolutely fantastic and polished game. It took two universes and blended them -perfectly-. I don't think the game could have gone any better. Probably one of the best on the WiiU right now (not that that's saying much)


----------



## Kayot (Feb 8, 2015)

Legend of Zelda should NEVER be live action. It would be best suited to anime. The LoZ manga's are pretty good and it fits the art style of the games.

I think if it does pick a game line, it should ping OoT, LA, MM, and TP. Too bad it's going to be live action. I won't bother with it.


----------



## cracker (Feb 8, 2015)

Update:
Actor cast as Link revealed.



Spoiler


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Worst? Are you high? It's an absolutely fantastic and polished game. It took two universes and blended them -perfectly-. I don't think the game could have gone any better. Probably one of the best on the WiiU right now (not that that's saying much)


It's literally a generic Dynasty Warriors reskinned with Zelda content. Done and done. Omega Force already nailed it and people are used to it so they don't mind paying for the same game without much difference to it.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 8, 2015)

Wouldn't they reference Zelda SS first before going to OOT? The can take inspiration from the games (not cdi ) and cartoons.  Knew about the cartoon, but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Drak0rex (Feb 8, 2015)

All this skepticism over a live action zelda series, and no one mentions The Hero of Time?


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 8, 2015)

I was really hoping for shaft to make a Super Smash Bros anime, they've done a good job before with nintendo characters.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 9, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's literally a generic Dynasty Warriors reskinned with Zelda content. Done and done. Omega Force already nailed it and people are used to it so they don't mind paying for the same game without much difference to it.


you literally overuse the word "literally".


----------



## Billski (Feb 9, 2015)

Huge zelda fan so I'll definitely be checking this out but like you said Nintendo shows have been pretty solid flops in the past so I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 11, 2015)

Family friendly GoT = LOTR.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 23, 2015)

http://kotaku.com/nintendo-boss-say..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow

It would appear Iwata is squashing all rumors of this show actually existing. Interesting. 



> In early February, the Wall Street Journal reported that Netflix was developing a live-action series based on Nintendo's Legend of Zelda franchise. But Mr. Iwata says those rumors are inaccurate.
> 
> "As of now, I have nothing new to share with you in regard to the use of our IPs for any TV shows or films, but I can at least confirm that the article in question is not based on correct information," says Iwata.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 23, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> http://kotaku.com/nintendo-boss-say..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow
> 
> It would appear Iwata is squashing all rumors of this show actually existing. Interesting.


Well that's a bummer. Even if the series turns out to be awful, I'd be interested in seeing what they do with it.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank Jebus its not true   


Seriously I don't think I could take another "Excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me Princess!"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 23, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Thank Jebus its not true
> 
> 
> Seriously I don't think I could take another "Excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me Princess!"


 
What? You mean you don't LIKE cheesy, overdone parodies of Steve Martin in a TV series based on a video game?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> http://kotaku.com/nintendo-boss-say..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow
> 
> It would appear Iwata is squashing all rumors of this show actually existing. Interesting.


 
"Not based on correct information" =/= squashing all rumors. It could mean this doesn't exist at all, true. It only absolutely means that at least some of the info is wrong... I don't know a lot of people who'd seriously compare LoZ and Game of Thrones, for example.


----------

